
Share stories from nearby and discover what's trending right now, upto last 7days - 7dayz
http://m.7dayz.co/app
======
7dayz
This is very first version of the app and expect some cool updates in coming
time. We can assure it's going to be lot fun in coming time. Meanwhile look
forward for all feedback and POV's from our fellow users.

